
The workspace-based, image-oriented programming paradigm - luu
http://dpb.bitbucket.org/r0ml-on-the-workspace-based-image-oriented-programming-paradigm.html
======
opminion
This is a note about editing a program as part of the state of the system
running it (the "system image").

It is not about processing programs as pictures :-)

~~~
th3iedkid
reading the title-even i was wondering about the same :)

------
ollysb
Isn't this how smalltalk worked?

~~~
reeses
And most Lisps.

